# Single chainring bolts to suit Campagnolo Carbon Compact cranks



## chriscross1966 (3 Jun 2018)

They're an odd slightly narrower size. Easy to get double ring bolts for (And I have several sets), but I am building a bike up to suit a single ring and I'd like to use a Campy carbon compact I have kicking around... I could make some as I do have the kit, but don't fancy several evenings in the shed on the lathe...


----------

